# babies



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well i just found some fry in the 15 gallon! i moved the babies into a breeder and the mother into a 2.5 gallon where the breeder is in case she drops some more. im very excited. tomorrow i will upload pics.

Oh i forgot to mention: they are red wag platy fry.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats!

Hmmm.. ya know, it's strange, now that I think about it; I've churned out tens of thousands of fry of hundreds of species over the years, but almost none of them were platies. Platies just never seemed to want to breed for me very much. I guess they must like your water better, eh? Anyway, keep it up! Who knows what you'll breed next, now that the breederbug has bitten you.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the babies! Who knows, once the bug has bit you, we might see your name in fish breeder magazines someday


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i have already kept danio fry (intil eaten by bigger fish when accidently put into the big tank ) and these. next im planning on breeding GBRs, but if they will breed, i think is unlikely. im still looking for more fry


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

GBRs spawn easy. i have 3 pairs and they startin to stake out territories. congrats on the fry


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Rams are cichlids, they will breed. Its more a matter of keeping them alive.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Rams are quite easy to breed. when I have them I can get a pair to breed on command. just feed them well for a week or two and when you want them to breed do a large water change. I always have eggs w/in a few hours of the water change... now raising the fry, that's another story, I could never raise them.


----------

